# FYI Recall pet treats



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just saw this email, in case anyone uses this treat. I am happy to see they finally are doing something about these horrible treats!!


Dear Valued PetSmart® Customer,

Del Monte Foods, the manufacturer of Milo's Kitchen brand dog treats, has issued a voluntary product recall on all sizes of the Chicken Jerky and Chicken Grillers treats. The products are being recalled due to residual traces of antibiotics discovered in some treats. Del Monte Foods states that these treats remain safe for dogs. No other Milo's Kitchen products, including Beef Jerky, are affected - only the chicken products listed below.

If you are concerned about your pet's health, please stop using the product and contact a veterinarian immediately.

Description	Best If Used By Date
Milo's Chicken Jerky - 3.3oz	All
Milo's Kitchen Grilled Chicken - 3.3oz	All
Milo's Kitchen Chicken - 23oz	All
Milo's Chicken Grillers - 23oz	All

Please stop feeding these products and bring any remaining Milo's Kitchen brand dog treats affected by the voluntary recall to your closest PetSmart store for a full refund. You can view the statement from Milo's Kitchen here for more information. If you have questions about this recall, please call Milo's Kitchen at 1-877-228-6493.

PetSmart sells a variety of other treats by Authority, Blue Buffalo, Hill's Science Diet, Simply Nourish and other brands. Our store associates can help you select the right treat for your pet.

At PetSmart, we're concerned pet parents, too. We'll continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet.

Sincerely,

Ellen Hahn
Vice President of Marketing Services


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally! Now maybe the other manufacturers will do the same.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Does this only affect Petsmart cuz Walmart sells these too?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please do not feed your fluff the Jerky Chicken treats sold at Walmart. There has been an ongoing issue for a while now with them. These treats are made in China and have made many dogs sick and even caused deaths. They are not only sold in Walmart but other stores as well.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This recall has nothing to do with the ongoing fda investigation so dont get too excited because the poison will be back on the shelves before we know it. The companies are still refusing to aknowledge there is an issue as far as that goes.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! I don't have the ones that are recalled but do have the beef jerky think i will not be giving any of it to my dog


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know abou this.
I hate these Milo's Kitchen treats. They market them as though they are homemade and healthy - "100% real."

Real what?
The second ingredient is sugar, and they contain BHA - known to cause tumors in lab animals.

We have to be so careful and always read the labels. So frustrating that they try to trick people into thinking they are healthy when they contain a carcinogen.


----------

